# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Linux >  bã hèm bia khô đạm 50 - 0909922617

## hangtran4417

*Chuyên bán Bã hèm bia khô nguyên chất 50% đạm, sản phẩm được lấy từ phụ phẩm của các nhà máy chế biến bia. Hàng giao tại Hồ Chí Minh và được phân phối trong phạm vi toàn quốc, sản phẩm được dùng trong sản xuất thức ăn chăn nuôi như gà, bò, lợn…*

*THÀNH PHẦN:*

*+ Protein thô: 50%*

*+ Xơ thô: 13%*

*+ Tro: 26%*

*Ngoài ra, công ty chúng tôi còn cung cấp các nguyên liệu khác: bột cá biển…và một số nguyên liệu khác.*

*Khách hàng có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ: [replacer_img]0909 922 617(gặp Ms.Hằng)*

----------

